# Just got my first "real" bow!!!



## billybob01 (Dec 2, 2008)

It's a CARBON EXTREME XLR. It was my uncle's bow, he also gave me a box full of broadheads, field tips, expandables, 18 arrows(varrying in weight and length.)

He said it needs a new plunger?
But im thinking about replacing just what needs to be. So it needs new sights, any recommendations are very helpful. 

Any tips on how to tune it? Im not going to tune it myself at first, I don't think it needs it. I think I may shoot it tomorrow just to see.

Any tips or recommendations on ANYTHING is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Chris M.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

billybob01 said:


> It's a CARBON EXTREME XLR. It was my uncle's bow, he also gave me a box full of broadheads, field tips, expandables, 18 arrows(varrying in weight and length.)
> 
> He said it needs a new plunger?
> But im thinking about replacing just what needs to be. So it needs new sights, any recommendations are very helpful.
> ...


never heard of it


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Believe that was made by Jennings in the late 80s and early 90s


----------



## billybob01 (Dec 2, 2008)

So is it a good bow? The bow itself he said is worth 250-300, it's in great condition, killed many many different animals.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

billybob01 said:


> So is it a good bow? The bow itself he said is worth 250-300, it's in great condition, killed many many different animals.


if its from the 80s or 90 i can garuntee its not worth that much even setup but it will work just fine


----------



## shooterdom (Jan 6, 2008)

*?*

got any pictures?

of the setup and arrows aswell, guarantee you will get alot more advice:darkbeer:


----------



## Chelsey Day (Dec 1, 2008)

this is a picture of my friend kyle and that is the bow he has (dont mind the date, the camera is wrong)










here is his first deer ever , he shot it this year with his bow


----------



## billybob01 (Dec 2, 2008)

Yepp that's my bow.
Mine's just a different pattern.

It's a 70# draw, I was really surprised. I shot a bow last year and it was 45 and I could barely pull it back. Now this 70# isn't too hard, but it's managable.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

billybob01 said:


> Yepp that's my bow.
> Mine's just a different pattern.
> 
> It's a 70# draw, I was really surprised. I shot a bow last year and it was 45 and I could barely pull it back. Now this 70# isn't too hard, but it's managable.


do u know if the strings have ever been changed on the bow or even in the last 5 years if they havent they are probably stretched and the bow is not drawing 70 lbs i would suggest taking it to your local proshop and having it looked over and have them set the draw weight and draw length


----------



## billybob01 (Dec 2, 2008)

It was shot a few weeks ago at 70#.

I did start working out after I shot that bow, soo I probably just got stronger.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

billybob01 said:


> It was shot a few weeks ago at 70#.
> 
> I did start working out after I shot that bow, soo I probably just got stronger.


so someone measured the draw weight on a scale then?


----------



## billybob01 (Dec 2, 2008)

Yeah, unless my uncle lied to me.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

billybob01 said:


> Yeah, unless my uncle lied to me.


o ok i was just wondering


----------



## stiknstring (Aug 27, 2008)

Carbon Extreme XLR was a Jennings bow though there were a few made under the Bear label as well. Late 1990s bow if I remember correctly. You can find them on Craigslist and ebay for about a 100 or 150. Old compounds just do NOT hold there value very well. My friend picked up a 2002 Pearson for 80 bucks from a guy the other day....new it was a good solid 350 bucks but not anymore. I think the same is true for your XLR....good bow but not at all worth that monetery amount...gift from your uncle though PRICELESS.


----------

